# ملاحظات على ورق تصميم القواعد للمهندس / ياسر الليثى



## mohammedkhairy (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​**اخوانى الكرام عند تصميم القواعد الخرسانية المسلحة :- 

تذكر بعض الكتب انه اذا زادت سمك الخرسانة العادية عن 20 سم تؤخذ فى الحسابات والكتب الاخرى تقول 30 سم وهناك من يقول 25 سم فأيهم أصح ؟؟
لحساب أبعاد القاعدة يتم قسمة حمل العمود التشغيلى مضروبا فى 1.1 تقريبا - افتراض وزن القاعدة - على اجهاد التربة المسموح فاذا كان سمك العادية أكبر من القيم السابقة تكون تلك الابعاد هى أبعاد العادية واذا كانت اقل تكون أبعاد المسلحة ثم يتم حساب الاجهاد الفعلى كما فى الخطوة التالية.
فى ورق المهندس / ياسر الليثى عندما أخذ القاعدة العادية فى الحسبان عند حساب مساحة القاعدة المسلحة قام بحسابها على اساس اجهاد التربة الاصلى وأعتقد أنه مفترض ان يتم الحساب على اساس الاجهاد عند الخرسانة العادية وليس التربة - على ما أعتقد - .
عند عمل التأكيدات لحساب عمق القاعدة المسلحة فى القص one way shear فى ورق المهندس ياسر الليثى يأخد التأثير على بعد d من وجه العمود وفى الكود المصرى يذكر ان القطاع الحرج يكون على بعد d/2 من وجة العمود .

أرجو مشاركتكم فى الموضوع لتعم الاستفادة*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


----------



## glimmer (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سارية عثمان (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ محمد خيري​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اوجز اليك الاتي:

*إذا كان سمك الخرسانة العادية 30 سم أو أكثر مع وجود بروز فإنها تشترك في توزيع الجهود وبالتالي نعتبرها عند التصميم.
*نعم صحيح ونسبة 10% تؤخذ لاعتبار تأثير وزن القاعدة ووزن التربة أعلاها.
*لإيجاد مساحة القاعدة المسلحة: نحسب مساحة البروز ونخصمها من مساحة القاعدة العادية.
*قد يكون ذلك بغرض التبسيط ولكن البعد d/2 يؤخذ عند تدقيق وحساب one way shear وPunching​
وندعو أساتذتنا الكرام للإدلاء بآرائهم​


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محمد محمود خيرى 
السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> تذكر بعض الكتب انه اذا زادت سمك الخرسانة العادية عن 20 سم تؤخذ فى الحسابات والكتب الاخرى تقول 30 سم وهناك من يقول 25 سم فأيهم أصح ؟؟


كل الارقام السابقه صحيحه ولكن الاهم هو الوصول بهذه الخرسانه باجهاد مناسب لايقل عن 170 الى 180 كجم /سم2 لان غالبا يتم اهمال هذه الخرسانه العاديه فى التنفيذ سواء فى الرفرفه أو سمكها من قبل المنفذ عندما تكون الخرسانه العاديه بسمك صغير ولذلك من الناحيه الافتصاديه يفضل أن يكون سمك الخرسانه العاديه فى التصميم بسمك 30 سم فى المبانى السكنيه حتى اربع ادوار وتكون بسمك 40 سم فى التصميم للمبانى السكنيه من 4 الى 7 ادوار وبالطبع هذا يتوقف على اجهاد التربه 


> لحساب أبعاد القاعدة يتم قسمة حمل العمود التشغيلى مضروبا فى 1.1 تقريبا - افتراض وزن القاعدة - على اجهاد التربة المسموح فاذا كان سمك العادية أكبر من القيم السابقة تكون تلك الابعاد هى أبعاد العادية واذا كانت اقل تكون أبعاد المسلحة ثم يتم حساب الاجهاد الفعلى كما فى الخطوة التالية.
> فى ورق المهندس / ياسر الليثى عندما أخذ القاعدة العادية فى الحسبان عند حساب مساحة القاعدة المسلحة قام بحسابها على اساس اجهاد التربة الاصلى وأعتقد أنه مفترض ان يتم الحساب على اساس الاجهاد عند الخرسانة العادية وليس التربة - على ما أعتقد - .


لابد أن نعرف أن قيمة 10% التى يتم اضافتها على حمل العمود هى فرق الوزن بين وزن القاعده العاديه والمسلحه عن وزن التراب المزال الذى احتلت القاعده العاديه والمسلحه مكانه وليس كما ذكرت هو وزن القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ( بمعنى اخر هو فرق كثافة الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه عن كثافة التراب المزال مضروبا فى الحجم المزال)
اذا استخدمت الخرسانه العاديه فى التصميم فان ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه ليس لها علاقه بالتربه وانما علاقتها تكون بالحرسانه العاديه ويكون كل بعد من أبعاد الحرسانه المسلحه أقل من العاديه بمقدار ضعف سمك الخرسانه العاديه (الميل 1:1) وفى المنشات المهمه والاحمال العاليه يكون كل بعد من ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه أقل من العاديه بمقدار سمك الخرسانه العاديه (الميل 2:1) والاهم هو أن لايتعدى الاجهاد التشغيلى بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه عن قيمة الضغط المحورى التشغيلى الذى يمكن أن تتحمله الخرسانه العاديه والذى تتراوح قيمته مابين 40 الى 45 كجم/ سم2وعندما نجد أن قيمته أعلى من القيم السابقه يتم زيادة مسطح القاعده المسلحه مع ثبات مسطح القاعده العاديه حتى يتحقق الاجهاد بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه وهذا يكون غالبا فى القواعد ذات أعمده أحمالها صغيره 


> عند عمل التأكيدات لحساب عمق القاعدة المسلحة فى القص one way shear فى ورق المهندس ياسر الليثى يأخد التأثير على بعد d من وجه العمود وفى الكود المصرى يذكر ان القطاع الحرج يكون على بعد d/2 من وجة العمود .


فى تصميم والتحقق من اجهاد القص يكون ذلك على بعد d من وجه العمود ولكن عند تصميم القواعد سوف تجد أن العزوم عند وجه العمود واجهاد الثقب (punching) على بعد d/2هما الحاكميين الاساسيين فى التصميم 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## feerofox (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ المهندس/ *أسامه نواره
الف الف شكر على الشرح الوافى 
جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت .. ممكن تدلنى على ورق المهندس الليثى فى شرح الاساسات
لان الكورس ده مش عندى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedkhairy (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا م. أسامة 
[QUOTEْ]
اذا استخدمت الخرسانه العاديه فى التصميم فان ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه ليس لها علاقه بالتربه وانما علاقتها تكون بالحرسانه العاديه ويكون كل بعد من أبعاد الحرسانه المسلحه أقل من العاديه بمقدار ضعف سمك الخرسانه العاديه (الميل 1:1) وفى المنشات المهمه والاحمال العاليه يكون كل بعد من ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه أقل من العاديه بمقدار سمك الخرسانه العاديه (الميل 2:1) والاهم هو أن لايتعدى الاجهاد التشغيلى بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه عن قيمة الضغط المحورى التشغيلى الذى يمكن أن تتحمله الخرسانه العاديه والذى تتراوح قيمته مابين 40 الى 45 كجم/ سم2وعندما نجد أن قيمته أعلى من القيم السابقه يتم زيادة مسطح القاعده المسلحه مع ثبات مسطح القاعده العاديه حتى يتحقق الاجهاد بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه وهذا يكون غالبا فى القواعد ذات أعمده أحمالها صغيره [/QUOTE]

*اذا القاعدة المسلحة ليس لها علاقة بالتربه فى حال تشغيل القاعدة العادية اذا فالاجهاد أسفل القعدة المسحلة هو الاجهاد الناتج من قسمة حمل العمود مساحة القاعدة المسلحة وليس الاجهاد الناتج من القاعدة العادية ؟*

[QUOTEْ]
فى تصميم والتحقق من اجهاد القص يكون ذلك على بعد d من وجه العمود ولكن عند تصميم القواعد سوف تجد أن العزوم عند وجه العمود واجهاد الثقب (punching) على بعد d/2هما الحاكميين الاساسيين فى التصميم 
تقبل تحياتى​[/QUOTE]

_هذا فى حالة القواعد المنفصله اما فى حالة القواعد المشتركة فان الاجهاد الناتج من wide beam shear هو الاجهاد الذى عنده القطاع الاكبر لسمك القاعدة وعموما أريد أن أعرف فطبعا الكود المصرى لايخطئ ( يتم أخد الاجهاد من القص على بعد d/2 من وجه العمود ) لماذا فى غير الكود أجدها على بعد d مع العلم أنى درستها بالجامعة على بعد d وفى أحد كورسات عين شمس للتربة وجدتها d/2 وفى كتاب د/مشهور غنيم على بعد d/2 من وجه العمود فلماذا الاختلاف بين القيم_

_سؤال آخر م.أسامة لماذا تختلف قيم القص والقص الثاقب wide beam shear & punching shear هى الاخرى ففى الكود اجهاد القص الناتج يقارن بـ 0.16(Fcu/gamma)^.5 واجهاد القص الثاقب بـ 0.316(Fcu/gamma)^.5 وفى البعض الاخر نقارن القص ب 4 نيوتن/مم2 والقص الثاقب ب 8 نيوتن/مم2 وارقام أخرى كثيرة 
فلماذا كل هذا الاختلاف فى تصميم الاساسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟_

​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت .. ممكن تدلنى على ورق المهندس الليثى فى شرح الاساسات
> لان الكورس ده مش عندى
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


هذا هو موقع الدكتور ياسر وبه شرح كورس القواعد

www.yasserelleathy.com


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا على المعلومات الجميلة ..............


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محمد محمود خيرى 
السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


> اذا القاعدة المسلحة ليس لها علاقة بالتربه فى حال تشغيل القاعدة العادية اذا فالاجهاد أسفل القعدة المسلحة هو الاجهاد الناتج من قسمة حمل العمود مقسوما مساحة القاعدة المسلحة وليس الاجهاد الناتج من القاعدة العادية ؟


 
كلام صحيح ولكن أحب أن أوضح أن الاجهاد الذى نقارن به بين الخرسانه المسلحه والعاديه يكون اجهاد تشغيلى (working)والذى لايجب أن يزيد عن 45 كجم/سم2 لذلك عند قسمة حمل العمود على مسطح القاعده المسلحه لابد أن يكون حمل العمود حمل تشغيلى أى حمل (working) للعمود أيضا 



> _هذا فى حالة القواعد المنفصله اما فى حالة القواعد المشتركة فان الاجهاد الناتج من wide beam shear هو الاجهاد الذى عنده القطاع الاكبر لسمك القاعدة وعموما أريد أن أعرف فطبعا الكود المصرى لايخطئ ( يتم أخد الاجهاد من القص على بعد d/2 من وجه العمود ) لماذا فى غير الكود أجدها على بعد d مع العلم أنى درستها بالجامعة على بعد d وفى أحد كورسات عين شمس للتربة وجدتها d/2 وفى كتاب د/مشهور غنيم على بعد d/2 من وجه العمود فلماذا الاختلاف بين القيم_





الاخ الكريم كما تعرف أن الاساسات المنفصله واللبشه المسلحه يعاملان معاملة ال(Flat Slab) أى أن حمل العمود بنتقل مباشره الى البلاطه وليس عن طريق وسيط لذلك قوى القص الفعاله هى Diagonal shear أو Tow Directional shear أو الpunching shear


أما فى القواعد المشتركه أو قاعدة الجار والتى يتم ربطها بكمره تسمى (Starp Beam) فانه فى القاعده المشتركه كما ذكرت توجد كمره مدفونه _Wide beam shear وحسب الكود المصرى كما ذكرت يكون القطاع الحرج يكون على بعد d/2 وهذا صحيح أما اذا رجعت للكود الامريكى فان القطاع الحرج للقص فى الكمرات يكون على بعد d من وجه العمود لذلك وكما تعرف أن غالبية الكودات العربيه ماهى الا اجزاء أو خليط من الكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى لذلك يمكن أن يكون القطاع الحرج على بعد d على حسب الكود الامريكى
ولكن كما ذكرت لك سابقا عند تصميم الاساسات سوف تجد أن العزوم وكذلك ال punching هما الاساسيين فى التصميم وليس قوى القص 


> _سؤال آخر م.أسامة لماذا تختلف قيم القص والقص الثاقب wide beam shear & punching shear هى الاخرى ففى الكود اجهاد القص الناتج يقارن بـ 0.16(Fcu/gamma)^.5 واجهاد القص الثاقب بـ 0.316(Fcu/gamma)^.5 وفى البعض الاخر نقارن القص ب 4 نيوتن/مم2 والقص الثاقب ب 8 نيوتن/مم2 وارقام أخرى كثيرة _





> _فلماذا كل هذا الاختلاف فى تصميم الاساسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟_



بالطبع يتم بالقيم التى ذكرها الكود فقط 
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## mohammedkhairy (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م/أسامة على معلوماتك القيمة
وأدعو الله أن يزيد فى علمك


----------



## أحبك في الله (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محمد محمود خيرى 
السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> لابد أن نعرف أن قيمة 10% التى يتم اضافتها على حمل العمود هى فرق الوزن بين وزن القاعده العاديه والمسلحه عن وزن التراب المزال الذى احتلت القاعده العاديه والمسلحه مكانه وليس كما ذكرت هو وزن القاعده العاديه والمسلحه ( بمعنى اخر هو فرق كثافة الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه عن كثافة التراب المزال مضروبا فى الحجم المزال)


كلام صحيح 100% يا بشمهندس أسامة وإسمحلي أضيف الأتي
للتسهيل يتم حساب الوزن الأضافي وهو يساوي مساحة القاعدة العادية X عمق التأسيسX الكثافة المتوسطة وهيي تتراوح من 1.5 إلي 2.0 طن/م3 وتؤخذ 1.7 عادة والناتج يتم جمعة علي حمل العمود 
أو التعويض في الأتي 










> اذا استخدمت الخرسانه العاديه فى التصميم فان ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه ليس لها علاقه بالتربه وانما علاقتها تكون بالحرسانه العاديه ويكون كل بعد من أبعاد الحرسانه المسلحه أقل من العاديه بمقدار ضعف سمك الخرسانه العاديه (الميل 1:1) وفى المنشات المهمه والاحمال العاليه يكون كل بعد من ابعاد الخرسانه المسلحه أقل من العاديه بمقدار سمك الخرسانه العاديه (الميل 2:1) والاهم هو أن لايتعدى الاجهاد التشغيلى بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه عن قيمة الضغط المحورى التشغيلى الذى يمكن أن تتحمله الخرسانه العاديه والذى تتراوح قيمته مابين 40 الى 45 كجم/ سم2وعندما نجد أن قيمته أعلى من القيم السابقه يتم زيادة مسطح القاعده المسلحه مع ثبات مسطح القاعده العاديه حتى يتحقق الاجهاد بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه وهذا يكون غالبا فى القواعد ذات أعمده أحمالها صغيره


والله يا بشمهندس الموضوع ده فيه كلام كتير بس اللي أنا وصلتليه وبطبقة هو إن لو عايز التصميم يكون جريء استخدم ميل 1:1 ولو إنت محافظ أو بتصمم مسلحة منفصلة علي لبشة خرسانة عادية إستخدم 1:2
أما بالنسبة للContact Stress Between PC and RC فده أنا دايخ عشان أعرف القيمة الصحيحة ليه مع إني متيقن أنها متغيرة علي حسب ال Fcu للعادية بس القيم اللي حضرتك ذكرتها دي كبيرة أوي أوي لدرجة اني عمري ما هشيك علي ال Contact stress أبدا لانة في المتوسط عمره ما وصل معايا ل 5 كجم/سم2 
وهل القيم المذكورة دي هي ال Fco للخرسانة





> فى تصميم والتحقق من اجهاد القص يكون ذلك على بعد d من وجه العمود ولكن عند تصميم القواعد سوف تجد أن العزوم عند وجه العمود واجهاد الثقب (punching) على بعد d/2هما الحاكميين الاساسيين فى التصميم
> تقبل تحياتى​


لو سمحتلي أختلف معاك يا بشمهندس لأن القص هو الحاكم الأساسي في حساب عمق القواعد ثم يأتي الثقب ثم العزم بدليل ان allowable القص أصغر من الثقب.










> _هذا فى حالة القواعد المنفصله اما فى حالة القواعد المشتركة فان الاجهاد الناتج من wide beam shear هو الاجهاد الذى عنده القطاع الاكبر لسمك القاعدة وعموما أريد أن أعرف فطبعا الكود المصرى لايخطئ ( يتم أخد الاجهاد من القص على بعد d/2 من وجه العمود ) لماذا فى غير الكود أجدها على بعد d مع العلم أنى درستها بالجامعة على بعد d وفى أحد كورسات عين شمس للتربة وجدتها d/2 وفى كتاب د/مشهور غنيم على بعد d/2 من وجه العمود فلماذا الاختلاف بين القيم_
> 
> _سؤال آخر م.أسامة لماذا تختلف قيم القص والقص الثاقب wide beam shear & punching shear هى الاخرى ففى الكود اجهاد القص الناتج يقارن بـ 0.16(Fcu/gamma)^.5 واجهاد القص الثاقب بـ 0.316(Fcu/gamma)^.5 وفى البعض الاخر نقارن القص ب 4 نيوتن/مم2 والقص الثاقب ب 8 نيوتن/مم2 وارقام أخرى كثيرة
> فلماذا كل هذا الاختلاف فى تصميم الاساسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟_


 بالنسبة للكود المصري =d\2 أما الامريكي فزي ما المهندس نوارة قال = d لكن نتيجة لأختلاف الأراء فخليك أحسن في d/2 عشان ده ال safe side
أما بالنسبة للقيم المذكوره فهي صحيحة 100% من الكود المصري حيث أنها المسموح بس بالWorking 
وهي بالضبط 4.5 و 9











أنا بقي عندي سؤال 
دلوقتي إزاي تكون ال Fco أصغر من ال Fc مع أن الأولي Compression والتانية Bending


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى لله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> أما بالنسبة للContact Stress Between PC and RC فده أنا دايخ عشان أعرف القيمة الصحيحة ليه مع إني متيقن أنها متغيرة علي حسب ال Fcu للعادية بس القيم اللي حضرتك ذكرتها دي كبيرة أوي أوي لدرجة اني عمري ما هشيك علي ال Contact stress أبدا لانة في المتوسط عمره ما وصل معايا ل 5 كجم/سم2
> وهل القيم المذكورة دي هي ال Fco للخرسانة


اذا افترضا أن حمل عمود تشغيلى = 50 طن (working load) 
اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن = 2.00 كجم/سم2 = 20 طن/م2
اذن مسطح القاعده العاديه = 50/ 20= 2.50 م2
على اعتبار أن القاعده مربعه 
اذن ابعاد القاعده العاديه =1.60 م * 1.60 م * 0.40 م
وبعد تحديد سمك العاديه 40 سم وبأخذ الميل بين العاديه والمسلحه 1 : 1 تكون الأبعاد الافقيه للقاعده المسلحه 
= 1.60 - 0.40 *2 = 0.80 م * 0.80 م 
وبحساب ال contact stress بين العاديه والمسلحه = 50 /(0.80 * 080 ) = 78.125 طن /م2 أكبر من 45 طن / م2 أى اكبر من 4.5 كجم/سم2 المسموح به وبذلك الاجهاد بين العاديه والمسلحه غير امن وعليه يجب زيادة مسطح القاعده المسلحه ولابد من حساب قيمة هذا الاجهاد والتحقق منه عند استخدام الخرسانه العاديه فى تصميم الاساسات 


> لو سمحتلي أختلف معاك يا بشمهندس لأن القص هو الحاكم الأساسي في حساب عمق القواعد ثم يأتي الثقب ثم العزم بدليل ان allowable القص أصغر من الثقب.


وهل قوانبن حساب اجهاد القص هى نفسها قوانين حساب اجهاد الاختراق حتى يمكن الحكم على ذلك ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohammedkhairy (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم أحبك فى الله
ولكن الصور التى ارفقتها من اى كتاب؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا معلومات مفيدة


----------



## أحبك في الله (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> اذا افترضا أن حمل عمود تشغيلى = 50 طن (working load)
> اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن = 2.00 كجم/سم2 = 20 طن/م2
> اذن مسطح القاعده العاديه = 50/ 20= 2.50 م2
> على اعتبار أن القاعده مربعه
> ...


ماهو كدة انت بتأكد كلامي يابشمهندس يعني المسموح به مش 45 زي ما حضرتك ذكرت في اول مشاركة وبعدين اللي انا عايز اعرفة هو جه منين المسموح بيه ده .


> وهل قوانبن حساب اجهاد القص هى نفسها قوانين حساب اجهاد الاختراق حتى يمكن الحكم على ذلك ؟؟


عندك حق يا بشمهندس بس انا دايما بحسب القص علي بعد d\2 مش d ودايما اللي بيتحم معايا في الDeapth هو القص مش الثقب
وياريت حضرتك ترد علي سؤالي الخاص ب Fco Vs. Fc:5:


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى لله*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*



ماهو كدة انت بتأكد كلامي يابشمهندس يعني المسموح به مش 45 زي ما حضرتك ذكرت في اول مشاركة وبعدين اللي انا عايز اعرفة هو جه منين المسموح بيه ده .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اليك الكود المصرى لعام 2006 ومذكور فيه اجهاد الضغط المحورى التشغيلى (Working) الذى تتحمله الخرسانه سواء العاديه أو المسلحه على حسب اجهاد هذه الخرسانه بالطبع *



 
واليك الكود المصرى لعام 2001 والذى فيه رتبة الخرسانه أقل من 20 ن/مم2 وهى للخرسانه العاديه فهو يبدأ بخرسانه 18 ن/مم2 ومنه يتم اخذ قيمة الاجهاد المسموح المقابل وهو اجهاد تشغيلى (working stress) وكما تلاحظ أن اجهاد الخرسانه 18ن/مم2 يساوى 4.50 ن/مم2 أى 45 طن/م2 وهو الذى يقارن به لقيمة الاجهاد بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه عند تصميم الاساسات كما ذكرت سابقا ​ 


 
وكما ارفقت أنت صفحات من كتاب الدكتور شاكر البحيرى فيها نفس الكلام السابق ​ 


> أنا بقي عندي سؤال دلوقتي إزاي تكون ال Fco أصغر من ال Fc مع أن الأولي Compression والتانية Bending


 
بالطبع لابد عند التصميم بطريقة الحمل التشغيلى ال(working design method) أن يكون اجهاد الضغط لتصميم الاعمده أقل من اجهاد العزوم وهذا لاعتبارات كثيره ولكى يتم الحصول على قطاع أكبر للعمود عند استعمال اجهاد ضغط أقل لتحقيق معامل امان أكبر للعمود ​ 
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## م.إسلام (1 أكتوبر 2010)

إلى الأخ المهندس أحبك في الله : 

مين قال يا هندسة إن الحاكم في حساب عمق القواعد هو القص ؟؟ و لا حتى الإختراق ( الثقب ) ؟؟ حضرتك ممكن بعد لما تتأكد إن القص و الإختراق إلي احنا درسناه في الكليه safe تلاقي سمك القواعد وصل ل 45 أو 50 أو حتى 60 سم , تيجي تعمل check على اجهاد التماسك بين الحديد و الخرسانه تلاقي السمك ده unsafe ولازم تزود السمك , و إلي يخليك تضحك أوي بقا , إن ممكن بعد ده كله تلاقي إجهاد القواعد المسلحة 250 و العمود إجهاده 400 , تبقى وقعت في مشكله أنا لحد دي الوقت مش لقلها حل , زي ما انت بتحافظ على إن ال contact stress بين المسلحة و العادية لا يزيد عن ال bearing strength لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه Q=0.67=(Apc/Arc)*0.5*fcu/1.5 , يعني الإجهاد بين المسلحة و العاديه لا يزيد عن مقاومة الإرتكاز لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه , لازم تحافظ على ده بردو بين العمود و القاعده المسلحة بمعنى ما ينفعش العمود بإجهادو العالي ده 400 يرتكز على قاعده بإجهاد = 250 طيب نعمل إيه في حاله زي دي ؟؟؟ أفتح المجال للنقاش مع الأساتذه الكبار, و بالتالي يا هندسة هما دول العامليت المهمين جدا إلي ممكن يتحكموا في سمك القاعده


----------



## م.إسلام (1 أكتوبر 2010)

إلى الأخ المهندس أحبك في الله : 

مين قال يا هندسة إن الحاكم في حساب عمق القواعد هو القص ؟؟ و لا حتى الإختراق ( الثقب ) ؟؟ حضرتك ممكن بعد لما تتأكد إن القص و الإختراق إلي احنا درسناه في الكليه safe تلاقي سمك القواعد وصل ل 45 أو 50 أو حتى 60 سم , تيجي تعمل check على اجهاد التماسك بين الحديد و الخرسانه تلاقي السمك ده unsafe ولازم تزود السمك , و إلي يخليك تضحك أوي بقا , إن ممكن بعد ده كله تلاقي إجهاد القواعد المسلحة 250 و العمود إجهاده 400 , تبقى وقعت في مشكله أنا لحد دي الوقت مش لقلها حل , زي ما انت بتحافظ على إن ال contact stress بين المسلحة و العادية لا يزيد عن ال bearing strength لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه Q=0.67=(Apc/Arc)*0.5*fcu/1.5 , يعني الإجهاد بين المسلحة و العاديه لا يزيد عن مقاومة الإرتكاز لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه , لازم تحافظ على ده بردو بين العمود و القاعده المسلحة بمعنى ما ينفعش العمود بإجهادو العالي ده 400 يرتكز على قاعده بإجهاد = 250 طيب نعمل إيه في حاله زي دي ؟؟؟ أفتح المجال للنقاش مع الأساتذه الكبار, و بالتالي يا هندسة هما دول العامليت المهمين جدا إلي ممكن يتحكموا في سمك القاعده


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> مين قال يا هندسة إن الحاكم في حساب عمق القواعد هو القص ؟؟ و لا حتى الإختراق ( الثقب ) ؟؟ حضرتك ممكن بعد لما تتأكد إن القص و الإختراق إلي احنا درسناه في الكليه safe تلاقي سمك القواعد وصل ل 45 أو 50 أو حتى 60 سم , تيجي تعمل check على اجهاد التماسك بين الحديد و الخرسانه تلاقي السمك ده unsafe ولازم تزود السمك , و إلي يخليك تضحك أوي بقا , إن ممكن بعد ده كله تلاقي إجهاد القواعد المسلحة 250 و العمود إجهاده 400 , تبقى وقعت في مشكله أنا لحد دي الوقت مش لقلها حل , زي ما انت بتحافظ على إن ال contact stress بين المسلحة و العادية لا يزيد عن ال bearing strength لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه q=0.67=(apc/arc)*0.5*fcu/1.5 , يعني الإجهاد بين المسلحة و العاديه لا يزيد عن مقاومة الإرتكاز لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه , لازم تحافظ على ده بردو بين العمود و القاعده المسلحة بمعنى ما ينفعش العمود بإجهادو العالي ده 400 يرتكز على قاعده بإجهاد = 250 طيب نعمل إيه في حاله زي دي ؟؟؟ أفتح المجال للنقاش مع الأساتذه الكبار, و بالتالي يا هندسة هما دول العامليت المهمين جدا إلي ممكن يتحكموا في سمك القاعده


الاخ الكريم لابد عند تصميم القواعد المسلحه وتكون الخرساته العاديه مأخوذه فى الاعتبار أم لا بالطبع لابد من دراسة كل الاجهادات من عزوم وقوى قص وقوى اختراق وتماسك فى تصميم القطاع الخرسانى للقاعده المسلحه وللحصول على حديد التسليح لقطاع القاعده ومن قبله يجب التحقق من الاجهادات أسفل القاعده العاديه والتربه وكذلك الاجهاد بين القاعده العاديه والمسلحه هذا لايحتاج بالطبع أى نقاش ولكن عند ظروف التصميم بشروط معينه من تحديد سمك القواعد المسلحه مقدما وعند وجود تربه باجهاد متوسط 1.50 كجم/سم2 وتحت أحمال متوسطة القيمه سوف نجد أننا دائما لانحتاج الى عمل التحقق من اجهاد قوى القص مثلا هذا فى الحل اليدوى
بالطبع كل مصمم يقوم بعمل برنامج صغير على الاكسل للتحقق من جميع الاجهادات وايجاد قيمة الحديد وسمك القاعده هذا فى استخدام الكمبيوتر 
واذا سألت أى مصمم سوف تجد عنده نماذج لقواعد تم حسابها مسبقا لان المشاريع تتكرر فانه لايقوم بحساب القواعد لكل مشروع 
بالنسبه لاستخدام عمود ذات اجهاد 400 كجم/سم2 مرتكز على قاعده مسلحه ذات اجهاد 250 كجم/سم2 طبعا هذا وضع غير صحيحل للاتى :-
1- أى مصمم يفترض اجهاد ثابت لخرسانة المنشأ المسلحه فلا يصح مثلا تصميم خزان مياه أرضى حوائطه باجهاد حرسانه مختلف عن اجهاد خرسانة قاعدة الخزان هذا سوف يؤدى الى مشاكل لاحصر لها فى التصميم هذا على سبيل المثال 
2- اذا افترضنا جدلا الحالة التى ذكرتها أن اجهاد القاعده المسلحه ذات اجهاد 250 كجم/سم2 فانه يجب الا يزيد الاجهاد بين القاعده والعمود عن هذا الاجهاد ويكون ذلك بزيادة قطاع العمود برغم عدم الحاجه الى ذلك من الناحيه الانشائيه لقطاع العمود مع احتفاظ العمود باجهاده 400 كجم/سم2 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أحبك في الله (2 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> إلى الأخ المهندس أحبك في الله :
> 
> مين قال يا هندسة إن الحاكم في حساب عمق القواعد هو القص ؟؟ و لا حتى الإختراق ( الثقب ) ؟؟ حضرتك ممكن بعد لما تتأكد إن القص و الإختراق إلي احنا درسناه في الكليه safe تلاقي سمك القواعد وصل ل 45 أو 50 أو حتى 60 سم , تيجي تعمل check على اجهاد التماسك بين الحديد و الخرسانه تلاقي السمك ده unsafe ولازم تزود السمك , و إلي يخليك تضحك أوي بقا , إن ممكن بعد ده كله تلاقي إجهاد القواعد المسلحة 250 و العمود إجهاده 400 , تبقى وقعت في مشكله أنا لحد دي الوقت مش لقلها حل , زي ما انت بتحافظ على إن ال contact stress بين المسلحة و العادية لا يزيد عن ال bearing strength لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه Q=0.67=(Apc/Arc)*0.5*fcu/1.5 , يعني الإجهاد بين المسلحة و العاديه لا يزيد عن مقاومة الإرتكاز لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه , لازم تحافظ على ده بردو بين العمود و القاعده المسلحة بمعنى ما ينفعش العمود بإجهادو العالي ده 400 يرتكز على قاعده بإجهاد = 250 طيب نعمل إيه في حاله زي دي ؟؟؟ أفتح المجال للنقاش مع الأساتذه الكبار, و بالتالي يا هندسة هما دول العامليت المهمين جدا إلي ممكن يتحكموا في سمك القاعده



يابشمهندس إسلام نادر جدا جدا لما ال Bond هو اللي حيتحكم في السمك لان لو حصل فرضا يعني انه ماسيفش معاك أول حاجة تعملها انك تزود عدد الاسياخ عن طريق تقليل القطر 
وانا من ساعة ما إتخرجت ما قابلنيش ابدا Failure ف ال bonding بس ده بردوه لان عندنا في إسكندرية بيكون الحديد علي شكل حرف U وتحت العمود بيكون صندوق وبالتالي ال allowable بيزيد لدرجة انه مايسمحلكش ابدا ب Failure علي عكس معظم التسليح فالقاهرة بيكون اسياخ مستقيمة فقط
بالنسبة للbearing فانا ميهمنيش في حساب ال d لانه ملوش علاقة بيها ولكنه مرتبط بمساحة الإرتكاز
بخصوص فرق الإجهادات فمعظم ما صادفني هو إستخدام خرسانة اساسات ذات إجهاد اكبر دائما من باقي المنشأ وبالتالي لا يوجد مشكله علي عكس ما ذكرت حضرتك



أسامه نواره قال:


> *الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى لله*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> *اليك الكود المصرى لعام 2006 ومذكور فيه اجهاد الضغط المحورى التشغيلى (Working) الذى تتحمله الخرسانه سواء العاديه أو المسلحه على حسب اجهاد هذه الخرسانه بالطبع *
> ...


أيوه يا بشمهندس بس 4.50 ن/مم2 = 450 طن/م2 =45 كجم/سم2 واللي هو طبعا مش المسموح بيه أكيد
وأرجع اسئلك تاني مشكورا جت منين إن المسموح = 4.5 كجم\سم 2


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أسامه نواره قال:


> واليك الكود المصرى لعام 2001 والذى فيه رتبة الخرسانه أقل من 20 ن/مم2 وهى للخرسانه العاديه فهو يبدأ بخرسانه 18 ن/مم2 ومنه يتم اخذ قيمة الاجهاد المسموح المقابل وهو اجهاد تشغيلى (working stress) وكما تلاحظ أن اجهاد الخرسانه 18ن/مم2 يساوى 4.50 ن/مم2 أى 45 طن/م2 وهو الذى يقارن به لقيمة الاجهاد بين الخرسانه


بعد المراجعه توجد معلومه بالفعل ناقصه كما يوجد خطأ وهو أن الاجهاد الذى نقارن به وهو 45 طن/م2هو اجهاد الشد المتولد فى الخرسانه العاديه عند منطقة التلامس مع التربه لاننا نعتمد على هذا الاجهاد فى تصميم سمك الخرسانه العاديه وليس كما ذكرت أنا اجهاد الضغط المحورى بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه 
وحيث أن اجهاد الشد فى الخرسانه = 10% من اجهاد الضغط للخرسانه لذلك اجهاد الشد فى العاديه = 450طن/م2 * 0.10 = 45 طن/م2
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187071.html

في الرابط اعلاه تم مناقشة جزئية اجهاد العاديه 



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم انا رفعتلك صفحه من الكود المصري بها الاجهادات التي تؤخذ عند اعتبار الخرسانه في التصميم - وذكرت لحضرتك ان تاخذ السطر الثاني في الصورة المرفقه اعلي هذه المشاركه وهي axial comp stresses وهناك ايضاً قيم اخري في الشد وعند التصميم يتم الاحتكام للاكثر اماناً
> 
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

وهذا الجدول الخاص بقيم اجهادات مقاومة الخرسانه حسب نوع الاجهادات المؤثرة 



[/URL]


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> إلى الأخ المهندس أحبك في الله :
> 
> , و إلي يخليك تضحك أوي بقا , إن ممكن بعد ده كله تلاقي إجهاد القواعد المسلحة 250 و العمود إجهاده 400 ,_ تبقى وقعت في مشكله أنا لحد دي الوقت مش لقلها حل_ , زي ما انت بتحافظ على إن ال contact stress بين المسلحة و العادية لا يزيد عن ال bearing strength لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه q=0.67=(apc/arc)*0.5*fcu/1.5 , يعني الإجهاد بين المسلحة و العاديه لا يزيد عن مقاومة الإرتكاز لنوعية الخرسانة العاديه , لازم تحافظ على ده بردو بين العمود و القاعده المسلحة بمعنى ما ينفعش العمود بإجهادو العالي ده 400 يرتكز على قاعده بإجهاد = 250 طيب نعمل إيه في حاله زي دي ؟؟؟ أفتح المجال للنقاش مع الأساتذه الكبار, و بالتالي يا هندسة هما دول العامليت المهمين جدا إلي ممكن يتحكموا في سمك القاعده


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وايه المشكله يا اخ اسلام في ان اجهاد مقاومة خرسانة القواعد اقل من اجهاد مقاومة خرسانة الاعمدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - ايه العلاقة بين الاثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اجهاد العمود يتم تصميم العمود عليه لكي يتحمل الاحمال الواقعه علي العمود نفسه - وعند نقل احمال العمود الي القاعده اصبحت اجهادات مقاومة خرسانة العمود لا قيمة لها لان العمود كله اصبح حمل علي القاعده والخرسانه هنا ماهي الا وزن العمود فقط - فالفارق في الاجهادات يتحول الي فارق في المساحه وهذا ينعكس علي مساحة القاعده - يعني شوف مساحة قطاع العمود في المسقط الافقي وشوف مساحة القاعدة 

يعني خد قطاع عند وجه القاعده في العمود ستجد ان االمساحة المقاومة هي قطاع العمود ذات الخرسانة 400 مثلاً - وخذ قطاع في القاعده نفسها ستجد ان المساحه المقاومة هي مساحة القاعده ذات الخرسانة 250 مع الاخذ في الاعتبار اشتراطات الكود في تصميم القواعد من سمك وعزوم وقص .............الخ 

بدليل ان القاعدة المسلحه لو مرتكزة علي التربه ممكن تكون القاعده جهدها 250 كجم /سم2 في حين ان التربه جهدها 1.50 كجم /سم 2 - والعلاقة بينهم علاقة تحميل صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟ رغم ان معاملات الامان تقلل قيمة جهد مقاومة الخرسانه في التصميم حسب العزوم او الشير او التورشن ولا تصل قيمة الخرسانه ابدا الي 250 او 400 كجم /سم2

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## أم إسحاق (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت احب اشارك بوجهة نظرى
بالنسبة ل ان احنا نشيك على contact stressبين العادية والمسلحة ده كلام من وجهة نظرى مش منطقى لان العادية مش عنصر rigid
اه ممكن نعمل كده......لو العاديه دى واقفة على حاجة صلبة جداااااااااااااااااااا
او على الاقل اقوى منها
لكن الحقيقة ان انها واقفة على تربة يعنى لو حبت مش تستحمل هتغوض
يعنى هيه وظيفتها تنقل الحمل بامان
يعنى نشيك على الحاجات التانية اللى هيه الtensile stress او كان شير نادرا
بالنسبة للallowفى الشد
لو بنصمم ultimateبتكون نسبة من Fcuولو حسبناها فعلا هتبقى قرب 10%
Fct=.6*(Fcu)^(.5)/e
(معذرة المعادلة غير واضحة عشان الرموز غير متوفرة)
ولو بنصمم workingبتكون بقيمة تانية طبعا أقل زى 4.5kg/cm2
يعنى اللى يهمنا في العاديه ازاى اجيب اكبر رفرفة بحيث نسيف الشد عشان اوفر المسلحة


----------



## أحبك في الله (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> بعد المراجعه توجد معلومه بالفعل ناقصه كما يوجد خطأ وهو أن الاجهاد الذى نقارن به وهو 45 طن/م2هو اجهاد الشد المتولد فى الخرسانه العاديه عند منطقة التلامس مع التربه لاننا نعتمد على هذا الاجهاد فى تصميم سمك الخرسانه العاديه وليس كما ذكرت أنا اجهاد الضغط المحورى بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه
> وحيث أن اجهاد الشد فى الخرسانه = 10% من اجهاد الضغط للخرسانه لذلك اجهاد الشد فى العاديه = 450طن/م2 * 0.10 = 45 طن/م2
> تقبل تحياتى ​



اسمحلي أختلف معاك فالكلام

أنا لو هقارن هقارن بإجهاد الشد اللي هو تقريبا 10% من ال Fcu مش من الFco 
أو بدقه Fctr=.6(Fcu)^0.5
وده برده هيديني allowable كبير أوي
والقيم موجوده فالجدول الي ذكره المهندس محي
وأيضا بالنسبه لحديثك يا بشمهندس محي بصراحه أنا مابزكيش علي الكود المصري وأخد معامل أمان للقيم بتاعته إلا لو أنا متأكد من سوء التنفيذ وإلا لو فضلت أعمل كده هيبقي التصميم غير إقتصادي بالمره
ولو عملت زي ماحضرتك قولت وخفضت 50% من إجهاد شد الخرسانه 
يبقي هوصل ل allowable =7Kg/Cm2 برده بعيد أووي عن ال 4 أو 5 اللي متعارف عليها فأكيد في حاجه ناقصه لسه



لو سمحت يا بشمهندس محي في الموضوع اللي حضرتك أشرتلي إليه 
حته أن اقل سمك للعاديه عشان تشتغل =30 سم 
دي منين فالكود بالضبط
ثانياً الميل 1:1 ولا 1:2 عند حساب العمق عشان أنا أعرف مكاتب بتاخدها 1:1 وأخري تاخدها 1:2
فين الصح


----------



## أحبك في الله (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> بعد المراجعه توجد معلومه بالفعل ناقصه كما يوجد خطأ وهو أن الاجهاد الذى نقارن به وهو 45 طن/م2هو اجهاد الشد المتولد فى الخرسانه العاديه عند منطقة التلامس مع التربه لاننا نعتمد على هذا الاجهاد فى تصميم سمك الخرسانه العاديه وليس كما ذكرت أنا اجهاد الضغط المحورى بين الخرسانه العاديه والمسلحه
> وحيث أن اجهاد الشد فى الخرسانه = 10% من اجهاد الضغط للخرسانه لذلك اجهاد الشد فى العاديه = 450طن/م2 * 0.10 = 45 طن/م2
> تقبل تحياتى ​



اسمحلي أختلف معاك فالكلام

أنا لو هقارن هقارن بإجهاد الشد اللي هو تقريبا 10% من ال Fcu مش من الFco 
أو بدقه Fctr=.6(Fcu)^0.5
وده برده هيديني allowable كبير أوي
والقيم موجوده فالجدول الي ذكره المهندس محي
وأيضا بالنسبه لحديثك يا بشمهندس محي بصراحه أنا مابزكيش علي الكود المصري وأخد معامل أمان للقيم بتاعته إلا لو أنا متأكد من سوء التنفيذ وإلا لو فضلت أعمل كده هيبقي التصميم غير إقتصادي بالمره
ولو عملت زي ماحضرتك قولت وخفضت 50% من إجهاد شد الخرسانه 
يبقي هوصل ل allowable =7Kg/Cm2 برده بعيد أووي عن ال 4 أو 5 اللي متعارف عليها فأكيد في حاجه ناقصه لسه



لو سمحت يا بشمهندس محي في الموضوع اللي حضرتك أشرتلي إليه 
حته أن اقل سمك للعاديه عشان تشتغل =30 سم 
دي منين فالكود بالضبط
ثانياً الميل 1:1 ولا 1:2 عند حساب العمق عشان أنا أعرف مكاتب بتاخدها 1:1 وأخري تاخدها 1:2
فين الصح


----------



## أحبك في الله (2 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت احب اشارك بوجهة نظرى
> بالنسبة ل ان احنا نشيك على contact stressبين العادية والمسلحة ده كلام من وجهة نظرى مش منطقى لان العادية مش عنصر rigid
> اه ممكن نعمل كده......لو العاديه دى واقفة على حاجة صلبة جداااااااااااااااااااا
> ...



طيب أفرضي أن التربه صخريه وإجهادها مثلا 5 أو 6 كجم\سم2



> يعنى نشيك على الحاجات التانية اللى هيه الtensile stress او كان شير نادرا
> بالنسبة للallowفى الشد
> لو بنصمم ultimateبتكون نسبة من fcuولو حسبناها فعلا هتبقى قرب 10%
> fct=.6*(fcu)^(.5)/e
> ...


كلامك مظبوط 100% 
أنا كررته تقريبا بس أنا وانا بكتب مكنتش مشاركتك لسه ظهرت عندي 
عذرا علي التكرار
بس بردوه ال 4.5 دي فين معادلتها


----------



## م.إسلام (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وايه المشكله يا اخ اسلام في ان اجهاد مقاومة خرسانة القواعد اقل من اجهاد مقاومة خرسانة الاعمدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - ايه العلاقة بين الاثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




إزاي يا هندسة دي حاجة مهمة جدا , العلاقة علاقة ارتكاز يا بشمهندس محي , يعني ينفع حضرتك تقول هو إيه العلاقة بين الكرسي و البني ادم ؟؟ ما الشخص ده هيقعد عليه يبقى لازم يكون فيه علاقه , يعني ينفع لو ال bearing capapcity or strength للعاديه أقل من ال contact stress تكمل حل عادي ؟؟ لازم الإجهاد إلي نازل من المسلحة للعاديه لا يتعدى مقاومة الإرتكاز لنوعية الخرسانه العاديه , لأن المسلحة مرتكزه على عاديه , يبقى لازم العاديه دي تبقى أهل للإرتكاز عليها , و بنفس المنطق و الطريقة لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال ان يزيد الإجهاد القادم من العمود على مسطح التحميل للخرسانه المسلحة عن مقاومة المسلحة للإرتكاز عليها 
و إن حصل و زادت الإجهاد عن المقاومة نقوم بزيادة الdepth للقاعده المسلحة و ذللك لزيادة مقاومة الإرتكاز للمسلحة , و مقاومة الإرتكاز دي مهمة جدا و له معادله في الكود المصري و الأمريكي *0.5( Fc = 0.67*fcu*0.7 * ( A2/A1 و قد توصلت لها بعد مناقشة استاذنا الكبير المهندس أسامة نواره , فقد كنت سألت عن ذللك و أعطاني اجابه جعلتني ابحث أكثر و أصل لهذا الحل 

هي التربه زي الخرسانه يا بشمهندس محي عشان أقارن بين اجهاداتهم ؟؟


----------



## أم إسحاق (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا بشمهندس انا بقولك المعادلة دى فى حالة الultimateبتطلع حوالى 10%من الFcu
ممكن لو اخدنا 10%من اجهاد التشغيل فى الضغط المناظر لنفس Fcuهيكون4.5
يعنى فى موضوع حقيقى قدامى لما الFcuب18N/mm2
الFctب1.6N/mm2 
مثلا ال 18N/mm2 يناظرها اجهاد تشغيل 4.5N/mm2 
10%من ال4.5N/mm2 يساوى 4.5Kg/cm2
تمام ولا لا
على العموم ده اثبتوه ان العلاقة بين هذين الاجهادين كما ذكرنا10% مش أى كلام ان شاء الله
في كتاب الاساسات بتاعنا مكتوب
working stree of concrete in tension,Fct,is about .4 N/mm2
بس احنا دايما بنحسب ultimate وبتطلع 18 او 16 ومش بنجيب سيرة ال4.5
تمام ولا لا


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> اسمحلي أختلف معاك فالكلام
> 
> أنا لو هقارن هقارن بإجهاد الشد اللي هو تقريبا 10% من ال fcu مش من الfco
> أو بدقه fctr=.6(fcu)^0.5
> ...


لتوضيح كيفة حساب اجهاد الشد اليك الاتى :-




1- بأخذ العزوم حول محور 1-1 أى على بعد رفرفة الخرسانه العاديه من المسلحه 
M= 0.50 * C * fn * C 
2 - بحساب اجهاد الشد عند النقطه 2 الملامسه للتربه Ft
Ft= M/Z 
Z=t*t/6 على اعتبار عرض القاعده = 1.00 م 
3- Ft= 0.50 *C*fn*C*6/t*t 
Ft= 3*fn*C*C/t*t
من المعادله السابقه عند فرض أن اجهاد الشد فى الخرسانه العاديه (اجهاد تشغيلى)= 45 طن/م2 واجهاد التربه = 15 طن/م2 وبفرض أن سمك العاديه 0.40م نجد أن قيمة الرفرفه C= 0.40m 
أى الميل بين الرفرفه والسمك 1:1
من نفس المعادله السابقه اذا افترضنا اجهاد التربه 25طن/م2 واجهاد الشد فى الخرسانه العاديه = 45 طن /م2 وأن سمك الخرسانه هو 0.40م نجد أن قيمة الرفرفه C=0.31 m أى أن الميل 4:3 أى أقل من 1:1 
هذا للاجابه عن النسبه بين الميل بين العمق والرفرفه فكما تلاحظ فهذا يتوقف على اجهاد التربه وسمك الخرسانه العاديه نفسها وبالطبع مقاومة الخرسانه العاديه نفسها 
وبالنسبه لاجهاد الشد فى الخرسانه العاديه فهو = 10% من اجهاد الضغط المحورى واليك هذا المصدر لهذه المعلومه وهو كتاب الاستاذ الدكتور/محمود الامام رحمه الله رحمة واسعه




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أم إسحاق (2 أكتوبر 2010)

سارة سامى محمد قال:


> يعنى اللى يهمنا في العاديه ازاى اجيب اكبر رفرفة بحيث نسيف الشد عشان اوفر المسلحة


 



أسامه نواره قال:


> اذا افترضنا اجهاد التربه 25طن/م2 واجهاد الشد فى الخرسانه العاديه = 45 طن /م2 وأن سمك الخرسانه هو 0.40م نجد أن قيمة الرفرفه c=0.31 m أى أن الميل 4:3 أى أقل من 1:1 ​هذا للاجابه عن النسبه بين الميل بين العمق والرفرفه فكما تلاحظ فهذا يتوقف على اجهاد التربه وسمك الخرسانه العاديه نفسها وبالطبع مقاومة الخرسانه العاديه نفسها
> 
> تقبل تحياتى


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على التوضيح هذا ما عنيته ولم افصله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> إزاي يا هندسة دي حاجة مهمة جدا , العلاقة علاقة ارتكاز يا بشمهندس محي , يعني ينفع حضرتك تقول هو إيه العلاقة بين الكرسي و البني ادم ؟؟ ما الشخص ده هيقعد عليه يبقى لازم يكون فيه علاقه , يعني ينفع لو ال bearing capapcity or strength للعاديه أقل من ال contact stress تكمل حل عادي ؟؟ لازم الإجهاد إلي نازل من المسلحة للعاديه لا يتعدى مقاومة الإرتكاز لنوعية الخرسانه العاديه , لأن المسلحة مرتكزه على عاديه , يبقى لازم العاديه دي تبقى أهل للإرتكاز عليها , و بنفس المنطق و الطريقة لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال ان يزيد الإجهاد القادم من العمود على مسطح التحميل للخرسانه المسلحة عن مقاومة المسلحة للإرتكاز عليها
> و إن حصل و زادت الإجهاد عن المقاومة نقوم بزيادة الdepth للقاعده المسلحة و ذللك لزيادة مقاومة الإرتكاز للمسلحة , و مقاومة الإرتكاز دي مهمة جدا و له معادله في الكود المصري و الأمريكي *0.5( fc = 0.67*fcu*0.7 * ( a2/a1 و قد توصلت لها بعد مناقشة استاذنا الكبير المهندس أسامة نواره , فقد كنت سألت عن ذللك و أعطاني اجابه جعلتني ابحث أكثر و أصل لهذا الحل
> 
> هي التربه زي الخرسانه يا بشمهندس محي عشان أقارن بين اجهاداتهم ؟؟


 
طيب ما احنا ممكن نعمل قاعده خرسانه مسلحه لعمود استيل - وفرق الاجهادات بين الاستيل والخرسانه في الضغط شاسع جدا - والاستيل اجهاداته في الشد تساوي اجهاداته في الضغط والعلاقه ايضا علاقة تحميل فما التفسير من وجهة نظرك في هذه الجزئيه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

> هي التربه زي الخرسانه يا بشمهندس محي عشان أقارن بين اجهاداتهم ؟؟


 
لا طبعا التربه مش زي الخرسانه هناك فرق- لكن مبدأ التحميل واحد - يعني في حالة التحميل مثلاً بين العاديه والمسلحه غالبا او دائما تكون اجهادات العاديه اقل من اجهادات المسلحه - يعني جهد المسلحه مثلا 250 كجم /سم 2 وجهد العاديه 200 كجم /سم 2 ومع ذلك لا توجد مشكله في التحميل بين نوعين خرسانه - لان المسلحه اصبحت حمل علي العاديه مطلوب منها ان تتحمله في حدود مقاومتها (اي العاديه ) ومع ذلك لا يتم عمل اختبار للقص الثاقب مثلا بين المسلحه والعاديه - 

لكن موضوع العمود يختلف في اننا بنعمل اختبار علي الاختراق لان الفكرة ليست في الاجهاد المختلف انما في ان الحمل مركز علي القاعده لذلك لابد من تصميم القاعده علي كل احتمالات الانهيار المحتمله وعلشان كده تلاقي الكود محدد اقل سمك للقاعده يجب الا يقل عنه سمك القاعده لهذه الاعتبارات 

علشان كده انا باقول لحضرتك ان جهد خرسانة القاعده لابد وان يتناسب مع الاحمال الواقعه عليها بغض النظر عن جهد العنصر الناقل لهذه الاحمال - لان هذا العنصر لكي ينقل اي حمل لابد وان يستطيع ان يتحمله اولا لكي يمكنه النقل - وبالتالي فالجهد الخاص بخرسانة العمود متعلق بتحمل العمود نفسه لاحماله 

و ياريت تقوللي المعادله دي موجوده فين في الكود المصري للاطلاع عليها - او رابط الموضوع الذي تمت المناقشه فيه مع الاخ الفاضل م اسامه وحتي تعم الفائدة لي وللجميع 

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.إسلام (4 أكتوبر 2010)

-حلو الكلام , طيب ليه حضرتك لما بنصمم بإجهادات التشغيل بنعمل check على bearing strengh بحيث ال contact stress لايزيد عن 5 كجم / سم2 ؟؟؟
- في نفس الموضوع ده احنا اتكلمنا فيه مع المهندس اسامه نواره , هنا في نفس المشاركة دي ,
- هو الحديد مبيشلش في الضغط زي الشد بالضبط و لكن بيشيل ضغط بدرجة قريبه جدا من الشد و ليس مثله تماما 
- ما ينفعش يا هندسه نصمم كل عنص لوحده دون النظر لمدى تفاعله مع العناصر الأخرى , بمعنى اخر يعني السقف ماينفعش اصممه إنو بيشيل احمال و خلاص , لازم ادرس العلاقه بينه و بين العمود إلي شايله و ده ألي احنا بنعملوا اصلا .
- في الكود المصري مش هتلقيها واضحة أوي هي في بند ( حالة حد التحميل القصوي (الإرتكاز) ) و لو عاوز تتعمق فيها اكتر في كتاب الدكتور القصبي و لو مش عندك ممكن اصور لحضرتك الجزئيه دي و ارفعها ليك و أنا تحت أمرك
- موضوع الإستيل مع القواعد ده أنا مش فاهم قصد حضرتك فيه أيه بالضبط
- لو حضرتك قريت الصفحات إلي فاتت هتلاقي المعادله بس فيها خطأ صغير إلي هو 0.7 شلها من المعادله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> -حلو الكلام , طيب ليه حضرتك لما بنصمم بإجهادات التشغيل بنعمل check على bearing strengh بحيث ال contact stress لايزيد عن 5 كجم / سم2 ؟؟؟
> - في نفس الموضوع ده احنا اتكلمنا فيه مع المهندس اسامه نواره , هنا في نفس المشاركة دي ,
> - هو الحديد مبيشلش في الضغط زي الشد بالضبط و لكن بيشيل ضغط بدرجة قريبه جدا من الشد و ليس مثله تماما
> - ما ينفعش يا هندسه نصمم كل عنص لوحده دون النظر لمدى تفاعله مع العناصر الأخرى , بمعنى اخر يعني السقف ماينفعش اصممه إنو بيشيل احمال و خلاص , لازم ادرس العلاقه بينه و بين العمود إلي شايله و ده ألي احنا بنعملوا اصلا .
> ...


 
كتاب الدكتور القصبي مش عندي فلو تكرمت ترفق الصفحات الخاصه بالموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ م اسلام والاخوة الكرام - السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه الفقرة رقم 4-2-4-2 من الكود المصري والتي تقول :-
( عندما يكون السطح المقاوم للارتكاز أكبر من مسطح التحميل يكون الحدالتصميمي الأقصى لمقاومة الارتكاز على مسطح التحميل مساويًا للقيمة المعطاة في البند السابق ( 4-2-4-1) مضروبة في المعامل (A2/A1) تحت الجذر التربيعي على ألا يزيد هذا المعامل على اثنين.

​حيث A2 =أكبر مساحة للسطح المقاوم للارتكاز متماثلة ومتمركزة مع مسطح التحميل A1 شكل 4-14 
ويصمم سمك السطح المقاوم على أساس مقاومته لإجهادات القص المبينة في البند4-2-2)
​​​

النت ضعيف عندي وعلشان كده عندي مشكله في التحميل فارجو المعذرة​ 
لكن انا رجعت للكود المصري البند رقم 4-2-4 والخاص بحد المقاومة القصوي للتحميل ( الارتكاز )وجدت الاتي ​ 
1- لو دققت في منطوق البند تجد ان البند يقول حد المقاومة القصوي - وهنا كلمة مقاومة تعني العنصر الحامل اللي هو في حالتنا دي القاعده وليس العمود - لان العمود و القوة التي تؤثر علي القاعده والقاعده هي التي تقاوم هذه القوة ​ 
2- المعادله نفسها تشتمل علي fcu واحدة فقط ودي خاصه بنفس العنصر اللي هو القاعده - لانها هي المقاومة - ولم يتطرق الي العنصر المحمول في شئ - فلو كان هناك علاقه لذكر مقاومتين وليست واحده 

3- في البند التالي له4-2-4-2- والمذكور اعلاه - ذكر انه في حالة ان يكون السطح المقاوم للارتكاز مساحته اكبر من مساحة سطح التحميل - ودي حالة القاعده مع العمود حيث ان السطح المقاوم هو القاعده كلها ومسطح التحميل هو مساحة ارتكاز العمود عليها يعني مساحة العمود - فان الحد الاقصي لمقاومة الارتكاز يزداد بقيمة معينه لا تزيد علي 2 - وهذه القيمة هي الجذر التربيعي لقسمة المساحةA2/A1 بحيث ان A2هي اكبر مساحة للسطح المقاوم للارتكاز _متماثله ومتمركزة مع مسطح التحميل A1_ يعني علي المسقط الافقي وبميل 45 درجه من كل الجوانب بشرط ان يتم تصميم السمك مقاوم لقوي القص كما في بند 4-2-2- كما هو مرفق في الشكل 4-14 - ولو القاعده متمركزة مع العمود فان القاعده كلها تعتبر هي المساحه المذكورة A2 بشرط طبعا ان السمك يكون مصمم لمقاومة قوي القص بجميع انواعها ان وجدت ​ 
وهذا ماقلته لك في مشاركتي السابقه - ان التحميل مرتبط باجهاد الخرسانه للعنصر الحامل وهو القاعده - ولا علاقة له بالمحمول وهو العمود من حيث الاجهاد ​ 
وال contact stress مرتبط بنفس جهد القاعده بحيث انه لا يجب ان يزيد عن جهد العنصر الحامل - يعني لو القاعده مرتكزة علي التربه فيجب ان الاجهاد المؤثر لا يزيد عن جهد التربه- لان التربه هنا تعتبر مقاومة - لانه لو زاد سيحدث اختراق القاعده للتربه لان الحمل اكبر من جهد التربه - والتربه هي الحامله

 ونفس الكلام لو بتحسب جهد التلامس بين عاديه ومسلحه فيجب الا يزيد الجهد عن قوة تحمل العاديه - لان العادية هي التي تقاوم حمل المسلحه عليها - والا ستنهار العاديه 

وبكده يبقي بديهي ان نفس القاعده تطبق علي ارتكاز العمود علي القاعده المسلحه بحيث اننا نضمن ان المسلحه تستطيع تحمل هذا الحمل القادم من العمود طبقا لقاعده الارتكاز الموجوده في الكود والتي من اهم شروطها ان السمك يتم تصميمه طبقا لقوي القص ​ 
وانا في انتظار انك ترفع الصفحات الخاصه بالموضوع من كتاب د القصبي حتي تتضح الامور اكثر - رغم ان كلام الكود اقوي من كلام د سيد القصبي ولا يعتد الا بما جاء بالكود حتي اشعار اخر - لان الكود مصدر بقرار وزاري او قانون فهو ملزم للجميع ​ 
والله اعلي واعلم ​ 
_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_​
​


----------



## احمد القرفان (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندسة تحتاج الى مساعدة فى البحث عن عمل ضرورى ولكم السلامة والامان


----------



## أحبك في الله (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا أسف يا بشمهندس خيري مش عارف أرد عليك في رساله خاصة لأني معدتش ال 50 مشاركه 
عالعموم الصور من الكود المصري 
بالنسبة للجدول فهو من كتاب ال Design Aids التابع للكود المصري أو كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم كما ذكر المهندس نوارة أو الكود المصري نفسه ولكن بإختلاف بسيط وهتلاقيه ص 5-2 وإسمة جدول 5-1
بالنسبة لأن إجهاد القص يؤخذ بنصف القيمة فدي موجوده ص5-8 بند رقم 5-4-2 بس خلي بالك الباب ده خاص بالWorking بس 
للاسف كان نفسي أوصل لحل مع الزملاء الأفاضل فيما يتعلق بإجهاد شد وضغط العادية بس الظاهر إننا بنلف في دايره مقفولة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أحبك في الله قال:


> أنا أسف يا بشمهندس خيري مش عارف أرد عليك في رساله خاصة لأني معدتش ال 50 مشاركه
> عالعموم الصور من الكود المصري
> بالنسبة للجدول فهو من كتاب ال design aids التابع للكود المصري أو كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم كما ذكر المهندس نوارة أو الكود المصري نفسه ولكن بإختلاف بسيط وهتلاقيه ص 5-2 وإسمة جدول 5-1
> بالنسبة لأن إجهاد القص يؤخذ بنصف القيمة فدي موجوده ص5-8 بند رقم 5-4-2 بس خلي بالك الباب ده خاص بالworking بس
> للاسف كان نفسي أوصل لحل مع الزملاء الأفاضل فيما يتعلق بإجهاد شد وضغط العادية بس الظاهر إننا بنلف في دايره مقفولة


 
هي ايه المشكله يا اخي الفاضل في موضوع الضغط والشد للعادية وياريت توضح السؤال بصورة محددة وان شاء الله نوصل للجواب

وعموماً ارجع للبند رقم 4-3-2-7 فقرة ب بالكود المصري صفحة 4-59 - تجد ان هناك معامل تخفيض للاجهادات القصوي المحسوبة في حالة تعرض القطاع لعزوم وقوي محوريه وبما ان القطاع في العاديه غير معرض لقوي محوريه فناخذ الاجهادات المتولدة من العزوم فقط لحساب معامل التخفيض الذي يتوقف علي عمق افتراضي يتم حسابه بمعلومية سمك القطاع الاصلي - وهذه المعاملات موجودة في نفس الجدول 5-1 الذي ارفقته في مشاركتي السابقه في البند c- simple bending وطبعا حتي هذه القيم المخفضه كبيره ايضا اذا ماقورنت باجهاد التربه او جهد الخرسانه غير مستغل اقصي استغلال وهنا نقول ان هذا معامل امان ضد اي عيوب متوقعه - ولا تنسي اننا مقيدون بقيمة الرفرفه التي لا يجب ان تزيد عن 1/1 - فهذا في حد ذاته قيد من القيود 

وبصفة عامة استخدام العادية في التحميل لا بد وان يكون له قيود كبيرة ومعاملات امان تعادل معاملات الامان الماخوذة في التربه - وتقريبا لا يستخدم العاديه في التحميل الا الكود المصري ولذلك يتم استخدامها بما يضفي بعض الاقتصاديه علي الاساسات المسلحه وبالتالي فمعاملات الامان الكبيره تضمن ان العاديه ستؤدي الهدف من وجودها دون اي مخاطر - وخاصة انها مدفونة يعني تقدر تقول ان الكود تعامل معهاعلي انها تربه وليست خرسانة ولكنها تربة ذات اجهد اعلي من المعدلات الطبيعيه للتربة المتوسطه والضعيفه - لكن التربه القويه فمرفوض استخددام العاديه فيها كطبقة تحميل لانها ببساطة شديده اضعف من الطبقة التي تحتها فكيف اجعلها تنقل الحمل لطبقة اقوي منها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لذا فهي تستخدم كنظافة فقط اسفل المسلحه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## mohammedkhairy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جزيلا على كل ردودكم الرائعة
نقاش أكثر من رائع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحبك في الله (8 أكتوبر 2010)

يابشمهندس محي هما سؤالين
الأول : قيمة ال Contact Stress اللي هي 4 أو 5 أو 6 كجم\سم2 دي فين معادلتها أو جدول يشير إليها بالضبط يعني قصاد Fcu كذا يكون ال Contact المسموح كام
تاني سؤال هو هو الأول بس بالنسبة لإجهاد الشدFctr للعادية اللي بستخدمة عشان أحدد الطرطفة المطلوبة واللي المهندس نوارة إستخدمة في العلاقة السابقة
شكرا مقدما


----------



## KNEE (18 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام انا كتاب حول التربة


----------



## KNEE (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عفوا اريد كتاب حول التربة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

للمتابعة وقت لاحق


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## نورالرحمن8121978 (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## حسام احمدالعيسوي (30 مارس 2011)

انا مهندس مدني دفعة 2009 اريد عمل في السعودية من يعرف فرصة يدلني عليها فورا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفوت العوضي (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالبارى (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا على المعلومات الجميلة والقيمة وأفادكم الله 
وجعلكم فى تقدم مستمر إن شاء الله


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على المعلومات بس ياريت لوحد يتكرم علينا ويخليها متسلسله


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (6 مايو 2013)

لا حظت من تصميم المهندس الفاضل ياسر الليثي في حالة دراسة ( stra beam ) لا حظت أنه لم يضع في الحسبان تأثير رد فعل التربة عليها واكتفى بوضع رد فعل القواعد المرتكزة عليها ولا أدري لماذا ؟


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (6 مايو 2013)

لا حظت من تصميم المهندس الفاضل ياسر الليثي في حالة دراسة ( stra beam ) لا حظت أنه لم يضع في الحسبان تأثير رد فعل التربة عليها واكتفى بوضع رد فعل القواعد المرتكزة عليها ولا أدري لماذا ؟

/


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (7 مايو 2013)

كما لاحظت أنه لم يتم وضع تأثير حمل المباني على ( strap beam )


----------



## هاني علي 26 (7 مايو 2013)

لان الشداد بيعتبر كمره مقلوبه مرتكزه علي دعامات وهي القواعد وهنا يهمل تاثير التربه علي الشداد


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (7 مايو 2013)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> لان الشداد بيعتبر كمره مقلوبه مرتكزه علي دعامات وهي القواعد وهنا يهمل تاثير التربه علي الشداد



شكراً يا بشمهندس هاني على الرد والتوضيح 

ولكن لاحظت ان المهندس ياسر لم يضع حمل المباني على الكمرة وهو حمل لا يستهان به


----------



## م. ياسر الليثى (23 سبتمبر 2013)

فى الملفات الجديده للقواعد للمهندس ياسر الليثى لسنه 2013 القطاع الحرج للقص على بعد d/2 من وجه العمود و ليس على بعد d.


----------



## mina2 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------

